# PAIN MEDS/CONSTIPATION



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

Can anyone please advise me--what pain meds do NOT cause constipation? I have decided to give up on the Tramadol (Ultram) because I'd rather suffer the fibromyalgia pain than the constipation from the Tramadol.So what should I try next? If I just rely on the acetaminophin or ibuprofen I have to take huge quantities. I've got to find something to use in conjunction with those without exacerbating the IBS-C problems. This is ridiculous!







Thanks so much for any replies. You folks are GREAT!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

Cyndie,I'm not sure if this will relate to your pain meds/constipation problem but a little over a month ago I began a Slim-Fast regimen (replacing two meals with it)for some quick success weight loss. It caused such major constipation that I quit it. I told my doctor about it and he said, "Take Metamucil". I said "I already do" and he said "Take it TWICE a day." Duh!! I hadn't thought of that. Well, I can tell you that since I have been taking it both morning and evening, I've had no constipation problem. Have a healthy (no excrutiating pain) BM every morning like clockwork. Then I often have a second one within about an hour. It is wonderful.Hope this might help if you haven't tried it. I also drink quite a bit of water all during the day.Take care,calida


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

Calida,Thanks so much for your reply! Does taking Metamucil twice a day cause any gas or other side effects?I, too, drink tons of water. But, because of my chronic pain problems, I would like to find a pain med that would keep that under control without causing IBS-C flairups.However, I probably will try the double Metamucil idea. If you see this, please respond about gas, or any other side effects. Thanks again.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Cyndie!I, too, take Metamucil on a daily basis. Yes, it can cause bloating and gas in some people. Some experience very little to no symptoms and others do. I have some bloating, but it sure keeps me "moving" about as normal as I'm ever going to get!! Also, you may have bloating and gas in the beginning when you first start taking it, but most of the time it will subside after your body gets use to it. Everyone's different. You may want to take it just once a day for the first week or so and then if you need more, up the dosage. Just don't take double the dose all at once. Space it out, like morning and evening, etc. Hope this helps.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Cyndie. Perhaps you could ask your doctor or pharmacist about suitable pain medications which don't make your constipation worse? You could ask your doctor about the newer Cox-2 inhibitors perhaps? Here's a medication guide which might help you. It's from the National Fibromyalgia Association: http://fmaware.org/newsletter/medicalguide.htm It lists medications, and describes their dose, mechanism of action, precautions, indicatios and side-effects.


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

Thank you all for your suggestions. I'll try 'em all! Will pick up some metamucil tomorrow and start slowly, continuing to drink lots of water (I'm always thirsty.)Susan, that was a great link! I've printed the list out and will discuss it with my doctor next week. Switching my present meds to ones that do not have C as a side effect has got to help. Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

Cyndie,Sorry I'm just now responding to your question. (I haven't been on here for a couple of days.)No, I do not experience more gas. In fact, my bloating has decreased. (Now, I just feel fat!)







Another thought: if you find you do not tolerate the Metamucil well you might try one of the fiber sources in tablet form. I believe Fiber Con is one of them. But do keep trying things, a little at a time.calida


----------

